# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Casualty > General >  Lenny and Mads

## alohachica82

Hi does anyone know if Lenny and Mads get together? I think they make a cute couple xxx :Love:

----------


## pipette

Starting to think of them as the new Ruth and Jay, complete and utter opposites but that's what makes them a great couple. Want both sets of couples to get together (or back together)




*LFC FOR LIFE*

----------


## JustJodi

*I am afraid after last week's episode Mads is going to be struggling with her religion and telling her new husband to be she is no longer "pure" ?????*

----------


## Abigail

I think they're great together and I hope they do eventually get together. A very unlikely pairing but I think this has really improved Lenny's character.

----------


## alohachica82

I have just seen the last episode of the current series in which Lenny tells Mads he loves her. Does this mean that in the new series they are a couple?

----------


## JustJodi

> I have just seen the last episode of the current series in which Lenny tells Mads he loves her. Does this mean that in the new series they are a couple?


I seriously doubt it ,,, cos Mads IS engaged to some dude in Pakakistan ...unless I missed an episode where she broke it off with him   ,,Mads did not look comfortable with Lenny telling her that,,, was sad to see Adam leave :-(

----------

